
Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn SEO? - tomwhita
I&#x27;d like to learn more about how SEO works.  I&#x27;ve checked out google&#x27;s pages but was hoping that the community could point me towards some more comprehensive resources.
======
dshah
I would humbly submit [http://inbound.org](http://inbound.org). It's a Hacker
News for inbound marketing (including SEO, blogging, conversion rate
optimization etc.)

Great community of folks and some of the best content on SEO out there.

The community was founded by @randfish (of Moz fame) and myself (@dharmesh of
HubSpot)

------
caleb23
I would recommend two websites for SEO (the ones mentioned above are good as
well):

[http://backlinko.com/](http://backlinko.com/) [http://source-
wave.com/](http://source-wave.com/)

Everything on these sites isn't "white hat" per say, but it gives you a
different perspective on SEO that isn't the typical "white hat" stuff like on
Moz (for the most part it is all pretty white hat) for example. I am not
talking about hacking sites and placing links for SEO, but private blog
networks and that kind of thing on these two sites. Hope that helps. If you
have any questions shoot me an email at caleb.lane4(at)gmail.com.

------
hagbardgroup
This has always been excellent: [http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-
seo](http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo)

It even has pictures. After that, I would suggest that you search for specific
issues that crop up as you work on projects.

reddit.com/r/bigseo is one of the better free communities that I know of. Most
open-entry communities related to SEO become toxic cesspools almost
immediately, especially at scale.

~~~
tomwhita
Thanks. This is great.

~~~
dwd
QuickSprout is also a good resource, but their advice like Moz is mostly
anecdotal (we tried this and it appears to work) mixed with what Google says.
[http://www.quicksprout.com/university/](http://www.quicksprout.com/university/)

But the best resource is Google and Matt Cutts in particular:
[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com.au/](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com.au/)

[http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.google.com/en/...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.google.com/en//webmasters/docs/search-
engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf)

~~~
hagbardgroup
I was thinking more from the perspective of how to train hires who are unaware
of SEO to a serviceable level as quickly and efficiently as possible. Throwing
the beginner's guide at them is efficient. Same goes with clients.

Cutts speaks directly to professionals who have marinated in SEO, often for
years. Newbs will not understand most of it, and they have to get the basics
first before they can make use of the issues that he helps to trouble shoot.

------
tlubinski
+1 for [http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo](http://moz.com/beginners-guide-
to-seo), I also liked [https://thecoderfactory.com/posts/200-must-know-facts-
on-seo](https://thecoderfactory.com/posts/200-must-know-facts-on-seo) and of
course you should know your google tools: Google Webmaster Tools:
[https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/‎](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/‎)

Google Adwords Keyword Planner:
[https://adwords.google.com/KeywordPlanner](https://adwords.google.com/KeywordPlanner)

------
subrat_rout
The beginner's guide to SEO by SEOMoz is also a good one.
[http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo](http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo)

------
gesman
thevault.bz :-P

~~~
adidash
If only I could get access :(

------
a3voices
I'd look up SEO forums and read recent threads. SEO changes all the time
because Google changes their algorithms.

